# First Steel of the Fall season on the Clinton. 9-17-13



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Caught this beautiful girl in Sterling Hts. Today on a Chrome / Blue & Red tongue Hot N Tot. Nice to feel some Steel on the end of the line. Thank you JohnnyUtah for coming out and taking the pics. Lol














Sent from The Halls of Krom


----------



## andrewschreck (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice hookup.


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

That is a thing of beauty ! Might Need to step out this week d and try my luck


----------



## johnnyutah (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice fish. I got one just like it yesterday, too.


----------



## Ianfish26 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice fish! I went out yesterday as well and caught only a couple rockbass in about 5 hrs lol terrible

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

I would start down river from the Utica area this time of year. Hit bends and anything with rocks or broken concrete along the rivers edge with deep cuts. Cranks and Clios have been best for me. Let me know how you all do. I only had about 45 min. After work and ended up with a Pike. Lol








Tight lines all.

Sent from The Halls of Krom


----------



## Ianfish26 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool thanks for the tip! I spent most my time by river bends and yates using meps exploring the river. I have never really fished the Clinton until this year so any info is greatly appreciated lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey guys, I'll be floating jigs tomorrow around Utica or Sterling heights. Any other reports? Was this a rogue fish or is it safe to say more than one is up the river? lol. Sooo ready for them!


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Ohhhh.....there is more than one

Sent from the Halls of Krom


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Ohhhh.....there is more than one
> 
> Sent from the Halls of Krom


I'd like an exact number, if it isn't too much to ask. It would be about $2.18 in gas for me to come, and I don't know if I can handle fishing for a few hours and wondering if I am going to catch a fish!


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

Minner_Chaser said:


> It would be about $2.18 in gas for me to come,


 lol.


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

Thought somebody would like that haha


----------



## ClintonRiverKing (Apr 19, 2013)

i havent seen a steel for a week. not many around yet and its been hot out so dont expect too much yet. but there is a few around. 


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

ClintonRiverKing said:


> i havent seen a steel for a week. not many around yet and its been hot out so dont expect too much yet. but there is a few around.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


Thank you. You've got me thinking about the temps now. I think I'll hit some inland lakes for Pike until another cooldown and wet spree. Give it a couple weeks so I don't drive myself crazy this early in the fall lol


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

Theres always the mill pond trout!!


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

TroutSniffa said:


> Theres always the mill pond trout!!


Nooo haha. I'd rather go stab some black-on-black kings lol


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

at least you know they are there!! lol


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

Hahahah


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Have not been out on the Clinton for awhile. I would stick to ClintonRiverKings reports. When I get back from Traverse City this weekend, i'll hit a few holes that tend to hold some early Steel and leave some feedback. 

Sent from The Halls of Krom


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Hit the Clinton for the first time this fall, only for an hour tho. No chrome but landed two pike. Water was a little muddy, we're in need if more rain and colder nights.


----------



## suthe1np (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey guys, with the weather not cooling down too much yet, are we still a few weeks away before the chrome starts to run up the Clinton?


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

It's 46F right now. That's pretty dang low lol. I bet my top-dollar that the rain this week is going convince a few to swim on up...


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

I would have to agree.


----------

